# IGBT Compatibility



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi All,


I am fairly new at this and wondered if any one could tell me if I can use these IGBT for a DC controller Using Jacks DC Driver board . 


Cheers Barry


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats a darlington transistor not an igbt so no.


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply,


Does any one know where I can get some IGBT that will do the job? I'm down here in New Zealand and work at a technical institute .Its a little harder to access second hand stuff here. I am trying to get a DC electric car built to show our students how cool the technology is. I do have access to a gen 1 Prius maybe they have IGBT in them I could use.


Cheers Barry


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Bimmerbaz said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> 
> Does any one know where I can get some IGBT that will do the job? I'm down here in New Zealand and work at a technical institute .Its a little harder to access second hand stuff here. I am trying to get a DC electric car built to show our students how cool the technology is. I do have access to a gen 1 Prius maybe they have IGBT in them I could use.
> ...


Honestly, I bought the IGBTs for my MG off of AliExpress. They were like 40 bucks a pop for 600v and 600a. Who knows if I got lucky or if they're the real deal, but it works great. I was willing to try at that price.


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the Reply. I have looked around but can only find them for about $200 dollars NZ. That more than I bought the car for!!.


I will keep looking .


Cheers barry


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hiya,


I have tracked down these , are they any good to use .


https://mdwdz.en.alibaba.com/produc...unt.html?spm=a2700.8443308.0.0.2dc33e5fsYOKBf


Cheers Barry


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i wonder if those are from my cousin "Ricky" in Alabama...

At $2 a piece, that's an incredible price, almost too good to be true.

Max 600V and 500A.

Maybe these are good parts diverted from the production line, or maybe just copies of the real device.

i almost want to buy some just to test and dismantle.

For your project--at this price, buy a dozen and you would have plenty to spare even if there are a few duds.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

That IGBT pricing might be in US hectodollars, though every time Justin opens his yap the Looney drops, so maybe it's just in Canadian dollars.

I suspect they're selling datasheets, not devices, for two bucks.


----------

